#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Personal Statement now done but how to find a college

## Hopefully22

Hi
Just wanted to say that I am having real problems finding which Universities are best for bio eng courses. I can get the rankings but how do i find rankings by subject? I have been using sites like www.ocuas.com and they have been great helping me with my PS but is there a site out there that can help with college choice. It seems that everyone is obsessed with applying to the usa and when it comes to getting advice on UK application, there is no realy good help available.
Thanks





  Similar Threads: My Personal Introduction .... SELECT Statement - Grouping in database management system free pdf SELECT Statement in database management system free notes SQL Statement in database management system free pdf download

----------

